# Gothic 2 fehlende Geschicklichkeit?!



## XxSnEaKeRxX (8. Januar 2006)

Tach auch
..ich häng irgendwie fest. Ich bin jetzt in der Mission (Kapitel 5), wo ich das Schiff startklar machen soll, um auf die Insel aufzubrechen...Mein Geschicklichkeitswert liegt bei 90. Für den Drachenbogen benötigt man 95. Jetzt kann ich den net tragen  und finde auch keinen Lehrer, der mir Geschicklichkeit bis 95 trainieren könnte (Bei Torlof gehts nur bis 90...). Kennt ihr zufällig einen Lehrer, bei dem ich meine Geschicklichkeit noch ma aufwerten kann oder gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit? Ich habe mal Tränke gefunden, aber nicht viele, welche die Geschicklichkeit ebenso steigern...aber die habsch schon getrunken ^^ ...Brauche dringend Hilfe, weil ich sonst net aufbrechen will mit dem Schiff...wer weis was mich da noch so alles erwartet  

Schon ma vielen Dank im Vorraus   

Greetz SnEaKeR


----------



## mithrandir (8. Januar 2006)

Dere!

Im Zweifelsfall bei WoG nachlesen. Also kann das Diego, sobald man ihm geholfen hat, in die Oberstadt zu kommen:
http://www.worldofgothic.de/gothic2/index.php?go=solution#q089

bye, Peter


----------



## XxSnEaKeRxX (8. Januar 2006)

mithrandir am 08.01.2006 20:43 schrieb:
			
		

> Dere!
> 
> Im Zweifelsfall bei WoG nachlesen. Also kann das Diego, sobald man ihm geholfen hat, in die Oberstadt zu kommen:
> http://www.worldofgothic.de/gothic2/index.php?go=solution#q089
> ...



Ja...den hab ich schon geholfen. Der is jetzt auch bei mir mit aufm Schiff und wartet, dass losgefahren werden kann. Aber wenn ich den Kerl anspreche..steht im Dialog nur noch "Ende" und nix mehr mit Eigenschaften verbessern oder ähnliches!


----------



## mithrandir (9. Januar 2006)

Dann geht's wohl erst wieder im sechsten Kapitel.


----------



## rainrunner (9. Januar 2006)

XxSnEaKeRxX am 08.01.2006 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach auch
> ..ich häng irgendwie fest. Ich bin jetzt in der Mission (Kapitel 5), wo ich das Schiff startklar machen soll, um auf die Insel aufzubrechen...Mein Geschicklichkeitswert liegt bei 90. Für den Drachenbogen benötigt man 95. Jetzt kann ich den net tragen  und finde auch keinen Lehrer, der mir Geschicklichkeit bis 95 trainieren könnte (Bei Torlof gehts nur bis 90...). Kennt ihr zufällig einen Lehrer, bei dem ich meine Geschicklichkeit noch ma aufwerten kann oder gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit? Ich habe mal Tränke gefunden, aber nicht viele, welche die Geschicklichkeit ebenso steigern...aber die habsch schon getrunken ^^ ...Brauche dringend Hilfe, weil ich sonst net aufbrechen will mit dem Schiff...wer weis was mich da noch so alles erwartet
> 
> Schon ma vielen Dank im Vorraus
> ...



... ich weiß nicht, ob es weiterhilft, bei Gothic II gibt es auch sogenannte Goblinbeeren (die wachsen "frei rum") - je Beere steigert sich Deine Geschicklichkeit um +1;.. weil Du "nur" von Tränken und Lehrern sprachst, wo nu welche rumstehen weiß ich nicht genau,... ein Büschel Beeren findest Du vor der Goblinhöhle (die Du vermutlich schon geplündert hast), die auf dem Weg von Khorinis zum Söldngerlager liegt, nach dem Wirtshaus, wo rechts der See ist (mit einer kleinen Insel in der Mitte). ... vielleicht hilft's ja?


----------



## gothicer2005 (9. Januar 2006)

Fahr einfach mit dem Schiff los und dann frag Diego der bringt dir das bis 150 bei.Fahr aber erst los wenn du genug LP hast.


----------



## XxSnEaKeRxX (9. Januar 2006)

gothicer2005 am 09.01.2006 19:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Fahr einfach mit dem Schiff los und dann frag Diego der bringt dir das bis 150 bei.Fahr aber erst los wenn du genug LP hast.



Lol..ich dacht es geht nur bis 100pkt. Ich spiele Standard G2 und net NdR! Oder is das Wumpe? Nebenbei...ich hab glaube son paar mehr Goblinbeeren gefunden...einfach essen und dann Schwuppdiwupp 1Pkt Geschicklichkeit mehr auf Dauer?....Muss ich ma ausprobieren


----------



## gothicer2005 (10. Januar 2006)

Das mit den 150 hab ich mir nur ausgedacht weil ich die Zahl nicht mehr wusste.   .Wenn du mit Vatras auf dem Schiff los fährst kannst du bei ihm auch lernen wie man aus einer Goblienbeer Geschicklichkeitstränke machen kannst .                :-o              (das mit den Smilies hab ich nur einfach so gemacht).


----------



## XxSnEaKeRxX (10. Januar 2006)

gothicer2005 am 10.01.2006 14:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit den 150 hab ich mir nur ausgedacht weil ich die Zahl nicht mehr wusste.   .Wenn du mit Vatras auf dem Schiff los fährst kannst du bei ihm auch lernen wie man aus einer Goblienbeer Geschicklichkeitstränke machen kannst .                :-o              (das mit den Smilies hab ich nur einfach so gemacht).



Lol...einfach ma alles ausprobiert  ...Also hab jetzt 95 g.punkte (LOL...diese 2. Deutigkeit)...hatte noch 5Goblinbeeren im Gepäck...irgendwo ma mitgehen lassen, aber nie bemerkt, dass die die Geschicklichkeit steigern  ...SO jetzt kann ich meinen Drachenbogen tragen   

Hab jetzt aber nen anderes Problem...wie bekomm ich nun das Schiff zum Fahren? ich mein...es sind alle aufm Schiff (8Leute) dann noch dieser Girion oder so...und nu?


----------



## Dreamcatchers (10. Januar 2006)

XxSnEaKeRxX am 10.01.2006 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> gothicer2005 am 10.01.2006 14:25 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



also guck ich habs lösungsbuch da kann man bis zu 9 prsonen mitnehmen (vatras,milten,angar,biff,gorn,lee,bennet,diego und lester) dann brauchsch noch ein kapitän (zb Jorgen) und wenn dann alle auf dem schiff sind quatscht du den kapitän an und der sag t dann das du in die kapitänskajüte gehn sollst. musch vielleicht ein bisschen suchen aber dann gehts auch schon los. (ach und du kannst auch noch son kerl in der hafenkneipe, wo moe davor steht mitnehmen der heißt Mario. Abder auchtung gibt noch eine überraschung mit ihm....aber ich will dir ja nichts vorwegnehmen....nur warnen^^


----------



## gothicer2005 (10. Januar 2006)

Kannst du nicht GROß schreiben?


----------



## XxSnEaKeRxX (10. Januar 2006)

gothicer2005 am 10.01.2006 20:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du nicht GROß schreiben?



LOl...   also bis jetzt hab ich Lester, Milten, Bennet, Diego, Girion, (Vatras hat zugesagt...aber ich hab ihn noch net gefunden aufm Schiff), Torlof (Er ist der Kapitän), Gorn, Angar und Lee. ...Ich guck nochma wegen Lares..der is am nächsten dran vom Hafen...hab keine Lust so weit zu laufen   . 

Nebenbei...hab ich nu 45EP´s noch frei...aber wo kann ich die noch trainieren? Die vonner Stadtwache (Wulfgar und co.) trainieren mich nicht mehr, andere widerrum...find ich gerade net. Ich möchte gerne noch Bogen, Armbrust, Einhand lernen..nur wo und bei wem? Da ich net weis, was mich auf der Insel erwartet und ob es da auch Trainer gibt...möcht ich gerne meine restlichen 45EP´s noch auf Khorinis loswerden....


----------



## sternitzky (11. Januar 2006)

Wenn Du genug Geld hast, kannst Du an Innos-Schreinen 100 Gold spenden.
Nach Zufallsprinzip bekommst Du vom lieben Innos dauerhaft einen +1-Wert auf einen Deiner Attribute wie Geschicklichkeit, Stärke, etc... 
Wenn Du ein bestimmtes Attribut steigern willst, vorher abspeichern!
Man bekommt pro Tag nur einmal eine Steigerung am Schrein. Also nach dem Beten schlafen bis zum nächsten Tag! Von daher empfiehlt es sich an einem Schrein um einen Segen zu bitten, der in der Nähe eines Bettes ist. Und möglichst so ins Bett steigen, daß der Bett-Besitzer Dich nicht sieht. Bei der Herberge kannst Du auch ein Zimmer mieten, ein Schrein ist irgendwo auch in der Nähe!
Jedes Attribut kann maximal 10mal an einem Schrein gesteigert werden.


----------



## Dreamcatchers (11. Januar 2006)

erstmal ne ich kann nich GROß schreiben, schreib nach lus und laune..
jo und sonst kansch auf m schiff dann wenn du drüben au f der insel bist noch einiges lernen, wenn du die richtigen mitgenommen hast.
Diego(geschick bis 100 und bogen bis 100
Milten(mana-lehre bis 200)
gorn(zweihandlehre bis 100
torlof (stärke und geschick bis 100)
bennet(stärke bis 100)
lee (einhand und zweihand bis 100
Girion ( einhand-zweihand und ambrustlehre bis 100
wolf(ambrust und bogen bis 100
ja das wars also kansch dir aussuchen was du brauchst.
also bis zum nächsten mal..^^


----------

